# why are the leave tip burned



## tallslim (May 2, 2006)

I just forgot why the leave tips burn.  too much water or too much fertilization.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> I just forgot why the leave tips burn. too much water or too much fertilization.


Here's a link you may find interesting.

LINK


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2006)

Wow cool link thanks stoney. start callin you the link master.


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm..I wonder where they found that..
http://www.geocities.com/nutrientproblems/


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmm..I wonder where they found that..
> http://www.geocities.com/nutrientproblems/


 I never really care where I get the information as long as it's accurate. This stuff gets handed around so much, I can't keep up with it.


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2006)

hee hee..yea stoney..it is one of my favorite trouble shooting pages. I've had it bookmarked and transfered it from webtv, to pc, to pc. for a few years. I'm not positive, but I think it was originally the product of Mr.highway from OG. Whoever composed it did a damn fine job. 
  I actually thought that I had posted the link as a sticky here sometime back.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hee hee..yea stoney..it is one of my favorite trouble shooting pages. I've had it bookmarked and transfered it from webtv, to pc, to pc. for a few years. I'm not positive, but I think it was originally the product of Mr.highway from OG. Whoever composed it did a damn fine job.
> I actually thought that I had posted the link as a sticky here sometime back.


Good information never gets lost. You just have to search for it sometimes. Every once in a while, I go thru my drives (I'm up to "H"), and I find things I've forgotten for years.

I thought those pics were so good, I had to bring them in.


----------



## tallslim (May 3, 2006)

those are great pictures and information but i didn't find the anwser i was looking for.  the tips of the leaves are discolored normally associated with overwatering or overferting.  i just cant find the correct anwser.


----------



## tallslim (May 3, 2006)

and why do i only have two green boxes that are not lit under my avatar while everyone else has four, five, ands even more?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> and why do i only have two green boxes that are not lit under my avatar while everyone else has four, five, ands even more?


*Whats up tallslim. Those boxes you are talking about are for giving reputation points. If you see a thread that is worth reputation just click on the scales and give some reputation. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> those are great pictures and information but i didn't find the anwser i was looking for. the tips of the leaves are discolored normally associated with overwatering or overferting. i just cant find the correct anwser.


*Whats up tallslim. Would you have any pics of your sick plant or plants? I would say the burn is from ferting and not from over watering. Over watering usually results in a droopy plant and not burned leaves. What have you been giving them as far as nutes? what kind of soil? lights? How often do you water? *


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 3, 2006)

Sometimes too much heat will cause just the very tips to get a little burned looking, what are your temps?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 3, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> those are great pictures and information but i didn't find the anwser i was looking for. the tips of the leaves are discolored normally associated with overwatering or overferting. i just cant find the correct anwser.


You seem to be looking for absolutes in precisly what it is that made your leaf tips turn brown. Many things can do this. There isn't just one thing.

IF you overwater, it can do it.

IF you underwater, it can do it.

IF you have created heat stress, it can do it.

IF you over ferted, it can do it.

IF your pH is way out, it can do it.

IF you don't water the plants enough, it could do it.

IF you water your plants too much, it could do it.

The tips of the leaf are one of the very first places that MANY MANY problems show up first.

As nice as it would be, there are no exact answers to what you have unless you provide a lot more information than you have.

When asking questions about what to do or not do to your plants, you have to provide information about what you have done already.

My advice to you is to buy and read a Marijuana Grow Guide. After reading it, you'll know ALL of the basics and what not to do to your plants as well as what to do correctly.


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

I totally agree with stoney,

Others may disagree, but I feel that one of the hardest things to do is to try to assess and help others with plant problems.  While some things seem to be very easily diagnosed, There are a number of factors that contribute to an accurate diagnoses.
With trying to help we need as much information as you can provide.

Because of research and experience I have no problem in diagnosing my plants because I have all of the details that I require, but when looking at a picture on line with limited info, it is really just a hypothesis, and it becomes really hard when a person has more then one problem, and is only looking for the signs of one specific problem.

If i were you i would take stoneys advice and read, read and read some more.  If you know how things should be, then it becomes easier to see, when things go wrong.

I hope this made a little sense to you, I just wanted to reaffirm what stoney just said because even using the terms overfed and underfed are kind of useless unless you somewhat understand what each nutrient does.

With all that said, i would look at your ambient temps because it MAY be too hot under your lights.  But this is just a guess, from working with the info provided.  

Keep on growing


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 4, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> thank you guys for trying your best to help me out. temps are around eighty degrees, i only fert ever two weeks so that shouldn't be the problem. i just found that if you water too much then the plant can't distribute all the water, in turn burning the leave tips. i was watering ever two days @700ml, then dropped down to 600, then 500 and now 400. i just left my soil @ canaidian peat moss por mix with perlite, vermuculite and limestone to control the ph. oh by the way i have a electronic ph meter that is very accurate and i did have to calibrate it.


The fertilizers you use each two weeks could still be the problem. I've seen plants that were over-fertilized and took a month to recover. One of the very first signs of over fertilization is the browning and "crisping" of the very tips of the leaf. However, as I mentioned before, it could also be other causes like heat stress.

I'll tell you what, how about if we start over and get ALL of the data at once and then we can all try to think of a good recovery method for you to use. I'll post a list of questions that will pretty much tell us all what you've done so far in one whack.

Also, I haven't been myself the last week due to surgery and the after effects of it, (mostly pain). If I seem to have been kind of short with you, please forgive me. I'm far from by best right now. I do love to get in here and help as much as possible, because the question load both public and through PM's has increased to a point where all of the knowledgeable people are needed to keep up with the inquiries. So, if I've sounded a bit stressed, it's because I am. Ha. I'm getting better and by the first of next week, I'll be out there running foot races again. (Yeah sure).


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> and why do i only have two green boxes that are not lit under my avatar while everyone else has four, five, ands even more?


 There Tallslim....I gave you some rep. How goes it? Did you start a new grow? me too. nevermind, you just answered my question


----------



## toddypotseed (May 5, 2006)

that was a very interestesting link  you provided Stoney bud thanks for the shared knowledge


----------

